# Happy 2nd!



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Our second anniversary was yesterday. We went to a small town and stayed in a mansion which was built in 1905. It was beautiful and the owners were very friendly! Our breakfasts were so filling that we skipped lunch. My husband and I took a boat ride among several islands and we had a romantic dinner last night, complete with champagne. The innkeepers were this cute elderly couple and they had antiques everywhere. 

One of my fantasies was to make love in a canopy bed. :smthumbup: I am so glad my husband was the man I did that with!

I hope and pray that our marriage only improves with time. Our engagement, wedding and first year were very hard. The second year was much better. I know two years is not a long time to be married, but I believe that every anniversary deserves a celebration no matter how long the marriage.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

yay! Congrats! :woohoo:

Glad you guys had a great time


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> Our second anniversary was yesterday.* We went to a small town and stayed in a mansion which was built in 1905. It was beautiful and the owners were very friendly! *Our breakfasts were so filling that we skipped lunch. *My husband and I took a boat ride among several islands and we had a romantic dinner last night, complete with champagne*. The innkeepers were this cute elderly couple and they had antiques everywhere.
> 
> *One of my fantasies was to make love in a canopy bed. :smthumbup: I am so glad my husband was the man I did that with!*
> 
> I hope and pray that our marriage only improves with time. Our engagement, wedding and first year were very hard. The second year was much better. I know two years is not a long time to be married, but I believe that every anniversary deserves a celebration no matter how long the marriage.


I must say ,
Your husband has fine taste!

Wish you guys have many more.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

We share the same anniversary! Ours was 19 yesterday. Congrats my dear!!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The Obama's anniversary was today.

The next couple of anniversaries will be spent at home. 

Our fifth will be a vow renewal since our wedding was awful.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!  I like the goal of vow renewal at the 5th...it's nice to have something fun to look forward to! Will you do it as a wedding type thing again or something low key?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to do it as a small wedding. I know my mother would like to see me in a wedding dress. 

It's going to be 18 people. We found a great venue with reasonable packages.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey congrats My second been together for four married for two. Our anniversary is on Tuesday but celebrating this weekend we didn't get to celebrate last year bc my cousin got married a day before us we were so tired. Anyways sounds like you had a wonderfull time...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The afterglow of a romantic trip is lovely.

We are always extra sweet to each other after a trip.


----------

